# 12 new fosters.



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's my new fosters. They'll be ready for adoption in November. Until then, I get to ooh and goo at them.

A wee baby. Will be 2 weeks old on Tuesday.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










A pile of babies. Mom was wandering around while two or three wee ones were nursing. It was amusing.


----------



## Faye302 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh how cute. Me want. Lol.  Have fun with the babies and post lots of updates as they grow! How many males and females do you have?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are so cute! Whats their story? I'm looking forward to watching them grow up.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know their story and I haven't taken time to figure out their genders yet. I will when it comes closer to separating them from their mom.

This is actually my first time raising babies. I was fascinated watching her scout out a nesting area and build her nest. She move each baby individually and how she was nursing them. It may sound silly, but it's like a glimpse into motherhood. She got stuck nursing after 7 babies so I moved the other 4 babies to her and she just picked them up from my hand and placed them under her.

It's so extraordinary!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: 12 new fosters - Updated*

Babies are working on getting weaned.  I started feeding them a bit of warm oatmeal a day and they've started also eating lab blocks. They are 3 weeks old as of today. Been keeping me pretty busy as of late.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are very cute, it looks like they are growing very nicely. Good job foster mom!


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

they're so precious! Keep the pictures coming c:


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

CUTE! =3


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: 12 baby rats all grown up. *

Rats come. Rats go.

Just a few weeks ago, I had 11 little baby rats, with their eyes closed and nursing on their mother. Yesterday I separated the boys from the girls. I had fewer boys than I thought.

Now I have 4 of them being adopted and the other 7 probably going to be when I take them to an adoption fair in a few weeks.

Time flies. I love fostering. Sometimes it's bittersweet having such a good time with the rats and rat babies just to let them go a few weeks later. But in the end, it's rewarding.


----------

